# bunny snacked on 3 corn tortillas!



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi! Sorry, I wasn't sure if this should go here or in the infirmary... Last night Rory ate about 3 corn tortillas! They're the small soft ones that you use to make little enchiladas or tacos. The bag was sitting on the counter and it fell off during the night, and I just now noticed the partly eaten bag under his blankie (hiding the evidence?). How much do I need to worry about this? He seems to be acting fine. He already has unlimited access to hay so I don't think I could get him to eat anymore hay. His poops look fine so far today and in a minute I'm going to empty his litter box so I can see what poop action we have. What should I look out for?

Thanks :shock:

Also, the ingredients are listed as: ground corn treated with lime, water, cellulose gum, propionic acid (to preserve freshness), benzoic acid (to preserve freshness), phosphoric acid (preservative), dextrose, guar gum, amylase.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 30, 2008)

Naughty Rory. Seriously, he should be just fine. Even if you can't get him to eat more hay, should be just fine. I do wonder if he was actually trying to hide it, haha.


----------



## naturestee (Jan 30, 2008)

Naughty Rory! :nonono:

The most they will do is upset his stomach. Clean his litterbox so you know which poops are new and feed him lots of hay. He should be ok.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks, you two! It's a relief to know he should be fine.

His litter box is clean! I will keep a close eye on what he puts in it. Also, when I picked up the enormous bag of Yesterday's News, litter sprayed all over the floor through a big hole in the bottom of the bag... Last night Rory, after binkying around the living room, was sitting next to the bag ripping apart what I THOUGHT was a piece of cardboard... I mean, I looked over a couple times and each time he really was playing with a thin piece of cardboard from some packaging. Apparently, that wasn't the only thing he was chewing!







Rory claims he's innocent. That Tallulah ate the tortillas and the bag, he saw her sneak out of her cage to do it!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 30, 2008)

Aw! Look at that face!:inlove:


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Jan 30, 2008)

Mommy is feeding you bad things! Now we'll have to take you and Tallulah home with me to be safe!


----------



## angoragrl (Jan 30, 2008)

Please don't let me scare you but reading your post and the responses reminded me of something and now I have a question.

Lastweekend when I was talking to my "bunny buddy" she told me about a bunny that she knew from a list she is on that ate some corn chips and as a result ended up getting blocked up. What would the difference be between corn chips and corn tortillas in that respect? (I can explain more of exactly what happened if I need to but I am really not trying to freak out the OP).


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 30, 2008)

*angoragrl wrote: *


> Please don't let me scare you but reading your post and the responses reminded me of something and now I have a question.
> 
> Lastweekend when I was talking to my "bunny buddy" she told me about a bunny that she knew from a list she is on that ate some corn chips and as a result ended up getting blocked up. What would the difference be between corn chips and corn tortillas in that respect? (I can explain more of exactly what happened if I need to but I am really not trying to freak out the OP).



I can't really see a few corn chips getting a normal healthy bun "blocked up". Not to say it can't happen. It could have been coincidence and something may have been already going on at that point. The tortillas are more "bready" than a chip, harder to digest, possibly causing an upset in the GI tract, but not too likely. It dependson the bun, really, and history with certain foods/treats. 

It also depends on how sensitive a bun'sstomach is, which can cause the adverse affects. I've nothad abun with a very sensitive stomach either. That could also bring on trouble, an upset stomach which in turn can bring ongas.


----------



## angoragrl (Jan 30, 2008)

I may have mispoken when I said blocked up, I think the problemmight have been gas. The bunny didn't eat a few corn chips either, it was like half of one of those smaller bags and it was a very small bun so there were lots of things working against this particular bunny in this situation I think.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 30, 2008)

*angoragrl wrote: *


> I may have mispoken when I said blocked up, I think the problemmight have been gas. The bunny didn't eat a few corn chips either, it was like half of one of those smaller bags and it was a very small bun so there were lots of things working against this particular bunny in this situation I think.


Eek, yeah, gas could have already been in place, and stasis could have taken over as a result. Did this bun die?:?


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi guys! Sorry I didn't check back in, our internet was down for the past four hours. The story about the bunny who ate the chips is SCARY! Rory's only pooped about 15-20 poops since I cleaned his litter box 7 hours ago. He has been out running around the living room for the last two and a half hours though so it could be he's holding it in until he goes back to his area, even though there's another litter box in the living room. He seems to be acting okay and has been his normal hungry and thirsty self. He's eaten lots of hay and half an hour ago I watched him snag his box of treats and binky across the living room carrying them before I took them away. So he definitely still has an appetite, just he hasn't pooped a ton. How worried should I be? :? He's also tried to steal ratty lab blocks this evening. He doesn't seem to have a very sensitive tummy and has never had any issues since I got him in October. He weighs about 6 pounds. I still can't believe that he could even eat that many tortillas! Oh and also he's molting a lot at the moment so I'm a bit concerned about the hair in belly and tortilla combination.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 31, 2008)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> I still can't believe that he could even eat that many tortillas! Oh and also he's molting a lot at the moment so I'm a bit concerned about the hair in belly and tortilla combination.



Just push the hay then, and all should be okay. If you happen to have some pumpkin, that would be good to give now as well. (Just the canned pumpkin, not the pie filling stuff.)

Keep us posted though!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks, AngelnSnuffy! Is there something I can give him instead of pumpkin? Normally he's not picky (obviously, a minute ago he was chewing on SHOES of all things) but he hates pumpkin. I know something sugary isn't good, but I also have papaya baby food, apple blueberry baby food and squash baby food (my ratties like baby food). He doesn't seem to like squash in general (I've tried the canned pumpkin and fresh zucchini) but would the baby food squash be worth trying?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 31, 2008)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Thanks, AngelnSnuffy! Is there something I can give him instead of pumpkin? Normally he's not picky (obviously, a minute ago he was chewing on SHOES of all things) but he hates pumpkin. I know something sugary isn't good, but I also have papaya baby food, apple blueberry baby food and squash baby food (my ratties like baby food). He doesn't seem to like squash in general (I've tried the canned pumpkin and fresh zucchini) but would the baby food squash be worth trying?


Yeah, you could try it (I'd start with the squash). Let us know how it goes. I'm heading off. Hopefully, someone else will be along to add advice for you.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 31, 2008)

Did he eat the plastic bag also??? That would be my biggest concern.

Look at that face! He is one spoiled bunny isn't he???


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 31, 2008)

Pennie, no, he chewed through the plastic bag to get to the tortillas. It looks like a giant mouse got at them! When Rory "said" he ate the tortillas and the bag, he meant he chewed a hole in the bag of litter  Mom has since duct taped the hole up, only for him to chew another hole in the other side of the bag tonight! Such a silly boy. He's also back to poopin' his normal amount, hooray! I will still be keeping an eye on him for the next couple days though. 

Also, I agree that he has an adorable face! I call him Mister Big Schnozz. Such a love. That stairs are right behind our couch and he likes to lie down on that step with his chin on the carpet while I pet his face. Also, while we have bunny proofed, he does still get into whatever he can find (not usually dangerous things, but like pulling papers out of the back pack by the door and stuff) and he seems to know when he's doing something he shouldn't because he scampers off when you get up and usually tries to drag whatever he has with him!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 31, 2008)

He sure has turned out to be your big baby boy! Isn't it funny how things happen? I can only imagine what a doll he is in real life - seeing him in pictures! 

So, he was in the mood for some mexican food but didn't have a lot to work with? LOL!


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Jan 31, 2008)

Oh Shiloh! I just read this as I am lucky I can remember to breathe right now! 

Rory, what are you doing to your mama? :shameWhat a silly bun. I'm glad to hear that he is doing better. :hug:


----------

